# My life in music...so far



## dazedguy (May 16, 2012)

I don't have a thread but I've posted the details on other threads - my wife left after 10 years of marriage and 19 years together to work on herself and recommit to us and we know how that ends. Fast forward 1.5 years and I've filed for divorce which will be final in a few weeks. Lately I've discovered Ray LaMontagne's music and have been listening repeatedly to the three songs below. I think they capture the story of a left behind spouse. Sharing for those that need something / someone to relate to and because nobody outside of the folks here on TAM will really get where I'm coming from with this. These are the feelings I've gone through. Your mileage may vary. 

Do you have a song(s) you've connected to during this time in your life?

*Stage 1: Disbelief, anger, abandonment, deep gut wrenching pain*
Ray LaMontagne - Burn Lyrics
Oh mama don't walk away 
You leave me here bereaving
From the words so hard and plain

Saying the love that we had 
Was just selfish and sad
Yes but to see you now with him 
Is just making me mad

Oh so kiss him again
Just to prove to me that you can
I will stand here
And burn in my skin

_Yes I will stand here
And burn in my skin_​
*Stage 2: Disconnectedness, isolation, hopelessness*
Ray LaMontagne - Empty Lyrics

_Well I looked my demons in the eye
Laid bare my chest said do your best destroy me
See I've been to hell and back so many times
I must admit you kinda bore me_

There's a lot of things that can kill a man
There's a lot of ways to die
Yes and some already dead who walk beside me
There's a lot of things I don't understand
Why so many people lie
Well it's the hurt I hide that fuels the fire inside me.

Will I always feel this way?
So empty, so estranged?​
*Stage 3: Acceptance, responsibility, forgiveness*
Ray LaMontagne - Lesson Learned Lyrics

Well the truth it fell so heavy
Like a hammer through the room
That I could choose another over her
You always said I was an actor, baby
Guess in truth you thought me just amateur

Was it you who told me once
Now looking back it seems so real
That all our mistakes are merely grist for the mill
So why is it now after I had my fill
That you steal from me the sorrow that I've earned
Shall we call this a lesson learned?
Shall we call this a lesson learned?​
*Stage 4: Happiness, fulfillment, new relationship*
??? TBD


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have considered making a sound track with songs that have meaning pertaining to different stages of my marriage. I have yet to do it as I'm not very good with that type of stuff but I hope to have it complete before D is final.


----------

